# Anyone try bee pollen??



## Guest (Jul 15, 1999)

Hello everyone--first, I must tell you that your postings have given me so much encouragement and comfort during the past couple of weeks since I found this BB. I have been having one of the worst flare-ups in years, and in all honesty feel like throwing in the towel, along with the fiberblend, the digestive enzymes, the acidophilus, the turkey-rhubarb capsules, the icky colonics--EVERYTHING!!!oh, and of course the antidepressent meds, and now the soon-to-bepill as apparently the IBS is so bad, that myhormonal levels are actually affected....once again the vicious stress/IBS or IBS/stress cycle.. Sorry-I didn't mean to vent--I really try to maintain a positive attitude--I guess after a full month of walking around, or curled up in pain, with a balloon-like stomach, I am frustrated...my husband wants to check me in to UCLA Med Ctr to "crack the IBS code"-(they are actually conducting IB clinical trials)-wouldn't that be something???????????????Anyway, my next venture will be bee pollen--has anybody tried it???Thank you to all of you--I pray to God that one day we will all be okay, or at least, IBS free. How incredible that would be!!!


----------



## charlie (Jan 15, 2000)

hi fayvorahjust a little something for you







As a food, bee pollen may well be considered older than mankind. Bees reportedly buzzed over our planet long before humans walked in the woods and forests. The foods made by bees in the form of honey and pollen have long sustained animals and people. These foods can provide complete nourishment to maintain life for an extended period of time, even without the ordinary forms of essential nutrients.In the past decade, science has discovered that bee pollen contains a miracle concentration of nearly all the known nutrients.Bee pollen is considered a potent healer, a source of regenerative power which can pervade the body. The bee pollen is said to have been the secret "ambrosia" eaten by the ancient gods to acquire eternal youth. Today, scientists realize that bee pollen does contain healing properties that create a feeling of rejuvenation within the body. New scientific discoveries reveal how bee pollen has been able to extend the life span as well as heal ailments. Bee pollen bursts with easily assimilated protein and lecithin, which nourish the brain and nervous system. Bee pollen is a timeless wonder food, an all-natural creation, even a source of life. Man's search for youth leads to the beehive. Bee Pollen nutritionally supports the body in many ways, including assisting with vitality and a feeling of well-being. When you are having a "sluggish day", think bee pollen !Bee Pollen Contents:Vitamins Provitamin A, B-1 Thiamine , B-2 Riboflavin , B-3 Niacin , B-6 Pyridoxine , Panthothenic acid , Biotin , B-12 (cyanocobalamin) , Folic acid , Choline , Inositol , Vitamin C , Vitamin D , Vitamin E , Vitamin K , Rutin Minerals Calcium , Phosphorus , Potassium , Sulfur , Sodium , Chlorine , Magnesium , Iron , Manganese , Copper, Iodine , Zinc , Silicon , Molybedenum , Boron , Titanium


----------



## Kitty (Dec 8, 2004)

I know this is a dumb question, but is bee pollen the same as honey?


----------



## charlie (Jan 15, 2000)

un bee lieve able







Pollen is a major food source for the bees, the workers travel from flower to flower collecting pollen in special "baskets" on their legs. Workers collect more than the hive needs, so beekeepers have devised screens to scrape off some pollen as the bees enter the hive. Some pollens are lightweight and dry, and designed to be dispersed by the wind. Other pollens are heavier and sticky and designed to attach to visiting insects. These pollen grains are like microscopic "hitchhiker" burrs that hikers pick up on their socks, and are primarily the type found in bee pollen. While collecting bees perform the service of pollinating plants. Wind borne pollens are responsible for most pollen allergies, not sticky pollens. In fact, regular consumption of bee pollen can provide significant relief from allergies. Since bee pollen is the male reproductive part of plants, it is a very concentrated source of nutrients: Pollen contains every vitamin known, although B12 is low. It is up to 40 percent protein, with a complete spectrum of amino acids. More than 25 trace elements account for 3.8 percent of pollen, including every essential element. It contains 2-3 grams of fat per ounce. Most of the fats are essential fatty acids--70 percent alpha-linolenic (omega 3), 3-4 percent I linoleic (omega 6), 16-17 percent monounsaturated and saturated. Pollen contains numerous active enzymes and coenzymes. Pollen is uniformly rich in carotenoids, bioflavonoids and phytosterols, but the exact profile is variable depending on the plant sources and growing conditions. However, beta-carotene, lycopene, beta-sitosterol, quercetin, isorhamnetin, kaempferol find rutin have always been present in analyses of bee pollen. The nutritive, detoxifying and healing properties of bee pollen have been appreciated for many years. Pollen has helped allergies, fatigue, infertility, impotence, varicose veins, recovery from illness and surgery, prostatitis, high cholesterol/triglycerides and cancer. However, much of the older information reported is anecdotal, uncontrolled. It has also failed to gain acceptance because bee pollen is inherently so variable. The following recent studies used a standardized blend of pollens (Cernitin/Cernilton), so that results are less equivocal and directly comparable. Standardized pollen extract was judged an effective treatment for prostate enlargement and prostatitis in double blind, placebo-controlled clinical trials. There were no significant side effects. Pollen contains lycopene, beta-sitosterol and numerous flavonoids which have been shown to inhibit the growth of prostate tissue and reduce pain, inflammation and the risk of prostate cancer. Mice implanted with lung carcinomas survived almost twice as long when treated with pollen extracts versus untreated controls. Pollen also increased the effectiveness of standard chemotherapy medications when given simultaneously. Unlike the medications, pollen did not directly attack the tumor, but rather stimulated the immune system. Pollen extracts help the liver detoxify and protect it from damage. Mice were given lethal doses of acetaminophen, with or without pollen extracts, and monitored for 72 hours. All mice without pollen died in 24 hours, while a significant proportion of those given pollen survived. Pollen was more protective when given one hour after the acetaminophen dose, as opposed to one hour before. In a prolonged study, mice were exposed to organic solvent vapors 30 hours per week for three months, simulating industrial exposure. This caused significant elevation of liver enzymes, indicating that the detoxifying capabilities of their livers were being stressed. Rats given pollen extracts had significantly lower enzyme levels than control rats. The solvent exposure also increased serum cholesterol (104 percent) and triglycerides (37 percent) in the control rats; these increases were nearly prevented in the pollen-treated rats. The bioflavonoids are a major reason for pollen's many health benefits. Bioflavonoids are a huge class of phytochemicals that are widely distributed in food and medicinal plants. The basic "three-ring skeleton" of all flavonoids consists of two benzene rings linked to a pyran ring. There are thousands of variations, based on the different constituents that are bonded to positions around the rings, Epidemiological studies have shown the higher the bioflavonoid intake, the lower the risk for cardiovascular disease. Many bioflavonoids are powerful antioxidants. Bioflavonoids lower cholesterol, stabilize and strengthen capillaries, reduce inflammation, quell free radicals and are anti/viral, antibacterial and anti/carcinogenic. Quercetin is an antihistamine, anti-allergenic and anti-asthmatic, proving to be valuable to asthma, chronic obstructive pulmonary disease, bronchitis, sinusitis, cold, flu and allergies. Rutin tones capillaries, helping varicose veins, venous insufficiency, hemorrhoids and hypertension. Bee pollen sold in granules is usually the least processed. The granules should be pliable, and smell and taste flowery and sweet-tart, similar to raw honey. The characteristic "flowery" taste of raw honey is due to small amounts of pollen in the honey. Some processing of pollen is necessary because the pollen grains have two tough outer coats surrounding the nutritive contents. The bees' digestive systems are designed to cope with these coats, but those of humans, cats and dogs are not. Consequently, better manufacturers gently crack pollen before it is packaged. Pollen sold in plastic bags should always be stored under refrigeration; sealed containers should be refrigerated after opening. Fresh raw pollen is in effect fresh produce, and needs to be treated as such. Granules may be encapsulated, pressed into tablets or chewable wafers or finely ground for use in foods and beverages. This may or may not damage the nutritional qualities, depending on the manufacturer. In general, U.S. manufacturers specializing in full-line bee products have an advantage over imported pollens, which don't have active enzymes and can also suffer losses of vitamins, essential fatty acids, phytochemicals, changes in the protein structure and excessive dehydration. [This message has been edited by charlie (edited 07-15-99).]


----------



## Kitty (Dec 8, 2004)

I feel dumb - I know what pollen is I think the "bee" part just threw me off temporarily







.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 1999)

charlie, after reading about bee pollen it sounds like a wonder drug. I should run right out and buy some and replace my vitamin B in order to get more energy. B etween IBS and allergys I get tired easy. Do you take it and if so what kind???


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 1999)

Hi CharlieG'day from OztraliaGood luck on your 1000th posting.My wife has IBS and does it knock her around when it flares up. This bee pollen maybe the answer although she is a bit cautious about taking anything "new".Thanks for the article and keep up the good work without blokes like you Charlie where would we all be.Peterbl


----------



## charlie (Jan 15, 2000)

hi kenno i do not take bee pollen, but i just may try it what the hey, why not,can't hurt, maybe it will help my stinger to ha ha ha ,thanks peter







do you have a roo, a barbie or a bee hive, ha ha ha,tell your wif to give it a shotgood luck charlie


----------

